# Lidl deals axle stands, torque wrench and more...



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Perfect for when you are doing a wheels off clean

Axle stands rated to 2 tonne - £7.99

* Sturdy steel construction
* Legs fold for space-saving storage
* Adjustable height (cm): 24 - 35.5
* Set of 2
* Price per set










½" Drive Torque Wrench - £16.99

* 3 sockets sizes (mm): 17, 19 and 21
* Head and sockets made from chrome vanadium steel
* 125mm extension bar
* Torque range (Nm): 42 - 210
* Price per item










More stuff here


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

torque wrench is a good buy, I would get one of them just permanently set to the wheel torque (110Nm) ;-)


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The torque wrench is a good deal. I wouldn't keep it under tension though, left set to a specific torque, the tool needs to be wound back to zero after each use to protect it and maintain the accuracy for the next use.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

G220 said:


> torque wrench is a good buy, I would get one of them just permanently set to the wheel torque (110Nm) ;-)


**Tip**

Always remove the tension on a torque wrench after use to prolong it's life:thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't go under the car jacked up with these...
Looking like toys IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

I was aware of that and a few months back I asked a neighbour who is the chief engineer at a local factory who literally have hundreds of torque wrenches in the workshop and he said the difference is quite negligable, at those sort of torques. If I got this, I wouldn't bother winding it back.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

-JP- said:


> I wouldn't go under the car jacked up with these...
> Looking like toys IMHO.


I have a set of these, but bought from Aldi. They are TUV approved thus meet high German standards. To be honest, i wasnt sure about the loose legs idea, but have you ever looked at welds on most solid ones? No better. These are pretty good axle stands not toys :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

G220 said:


> I was aware of that and a few months back I asked a neighbour who is the chief engineer at a local factory who literally have hundreds of torque wrenches in the workshop and he said the difference is quite negligable, at those sort of torques. If I got this, I wouldn't bother winding it back.


Fair do's, I'll always give way to a professional engineer:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

kenny wilson said:


> Fair do's, I'll always give way to a professional engineer:thumb:


I'm not disputing its true , probably moreso for lower torques at a guess with 3/8" drive ones, but I already have a halfords torque wrench (which supposedly is the best accurancy for price), so i'd probably just get this for for wheels and nothing else. I get a bit fed up of setting my halfords torque wrench when I'm screwing my wheels back on, how lazy am I!

Luckily, the halfords one is quite easy to wind back and forth


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

rtjc said:


> I have a set of these, but bought from Aldi. They are TUV approved thus meet high German standards. To be honest, i wasnt sure about the loose legs idea, but have you ever looked at welds on most solid ones? No better. These are pretty good axle stands not toys :thumb:


Cheers for that review mate, might have to get myself a pair, seems a good deal! :thumb:


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

checkout wickes website aswell atm for cheap jacks and axlestands.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

rich vrs said:


> checkout wickes website aswell atm for cheap jacks and axlestands.


they had bottlejacks for something stupid like £4 a few months ago... do you know if they are still doing that?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Got a torque wrench and under the hood lamp today.

Both good bits of kit!


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

G220 said:


> they had bottlejacks for something stupid like £4 a few months ago... do you know if they are still doing that?


afaik yes, and 2tonnes jacks for £5


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I bought a set of axle stands a while back like these, perfectly good. Off course you can get a better set via ebay for a couple of quid.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Got a torque wrench and under the hood lamp today.
> 
> Both good bits of kit!


Whats the hood lamp like? Would it be ok to use to get into tight gaps without any damage to it?


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

PootleFlump said:


> I bought a set of axle stands a while back like these, perfectly good. Off course you can get a better set via ebay for a couple of quid.


Couldn't see any mate!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone think this vacuum would be any good for lidl also?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> Whats the hood lamp like? Would it be ok to use to get into tight gaps without any damage to it?


Its got a plastic casing so its quite light (no pun intended).

It should be fine getting it into tight gaps but dont bend it.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

ive got a set of these axle stands and they are fine, jacked my mk1 up and left it for a good few hours on the stands, and no faults to be reported whatsovever. Just make sure u dont use for a humvee and you'll be fine. 

As for the cheap wickes bottle jack, it would be much more wise to get a trolley jack for jobs on a car, safer and more effective. A bottle jack is not really meant for the specific job of lifting up a car, more for the side of buildings etc


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Its got a plastic casing so its quite light (no pun intended).
> 
> It should be fine getting it into tight gaps but dont bend it.


:lol: Cheers, you should work for the sun with headlines like that! Think I will splash out £3 on it then!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Chocolate Aldi axle stands, no thanks! Blue Point heavy duty bad boys for me 

The only car I'd put them under is a micro machine


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wickes do trolley jacks for under £4 and the same axle stands as Lidl for under £3. As far as i'm concerned, if its TUV approved, i'll use it. Just because its cheap doesn't mean its rubbish.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Streeto said:


> Chocolate Aldi axle stands, no thanks! Blue Point heavy duty bad boys for me
> 
> The only car I'd put them under is a micro machine


They are approved stands under the regs so they are fine for the job.

Unless you choose to buy into marketing and pay over the odds for other ones.........:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

G220 said:


> they had bottlejacks for something stupid like £4 a few months ago... do you know if they are still doing that?


i saw them in my local wickes yesterday, think they were more like £2... went for a trolley jack myself, for £4 they are an absolute bargain.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> i saw them in my local wickes yesterday, think they were more like £2... went for a trolley jack myself, for £4 they are an absolute bargain.


Hi Grant - haven't seen you around on here for a while 

I popped into the Edmonton Wickes the other day and hoovered up their last supplies of the reduced car care stuff including:

Trolley jack ~£4
2 x 2 Axle stands ~£2 ea
Bottle Jack ~£2.50

Magnetic parts tray (absolutely brilliant; had a few before but got a few more) ~£1 ea
Fuse assortment ~£0.50
Tyre pressure gauge, backlit, digital gun type ~£2

Bargaiiiiiin!

S


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

sberlyn said:


> Hi Grant - haven't seen you around on here for a while
> 
> I popped into the Edmonton Wickes the other day and hoovered up their last supplies of the reduced car care stuff including:
> 
> ...


So you were the guy who took everything 5 mins before i got there. lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I picked up a set of the axle stands and the car has been sat on them all day while I do the front arches. Seems ok so far.

I have left them on while the wheels cure inside the shed overnight.

What does an average car weigh???
What does a Range Rover weigh as well out of interest??

Cheers


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> So you were the guy who took everything 5 mins before i got there. lol


:lol: worth another look if you missed anything, they were restacking the shelves with the trolly jacks and axle stands in the harlow one while i was in there.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I try to stay out of harlow, too many round-a-bouts.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha I was there on Monday morning; about 9am.

I'm sure we're following eachother; whenever you say you've been somewhere in a thread I've either been there or am going there in the near future :O

S


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> What does an average car weigh???
> What does a Range Rover weigh as well out of interest??
> 
> Cheers


Average car nowadays about 1300kg
Range Rover & Sport about 2500kg depending on engine.

The centre of gravity will affect the actually force exerted on axle stands, but 1tonne per side is fine. The safety factor on such equipment must be at least x2.

I'm going to go get 4x trolley jacks, makes swapping wheels so much easier, must ring ahead though....


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol:


EastUpperGooner said:


> I try to stay out of harlow, too many round-a-bouts.


:lol: tell me about it, the council have now decided to change the layout of them now aswell, for half of them you need to use the right lane to go straight over, fine when you use them all the time, but very confusing when you dont. i just close my eyes and hope for the best.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Foolish Boy said:


> Average car nowadays about 1300kg
> Range Rover & Sport about 2500kg depending on engine.
> 
> The centre of gravity will affect the actually force exerted on axle stands, but 1tonne per side is fine. The safety factor on such equipment must be at least x2.
> ...


Is that so your detailing team can get the wheels swapped F1 style??


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

G220 said:


> torque wrench is a good buy, I would get one of them just permanently set to the wheel torque (110Nm) ;-)


Bought one of these today, and after reading instructions still a bit unsure how to set torque, has anyone else bought one?


----------

